

Team Room in Flex2.0 - hira_khan
http://geniteam.com/pod/TeamRoom.htm
As part of its ongoing commitment to provide human capital, GeniTeam (www.geniteam.com), today announced alpha release of "Team Room" to support their virtual team model. This product is designed to enhance collaboration between team members dispersed across different geographical locations. The business model coupled with the product, shall allow high tech startup to hire remote teams and save significantly on operating cost. 
Beginning in January 2008, GeniTeam will also include video conferencing in application. Startups hosting their virtual teams with GeniTeam will be able to enhance management of their virtual teams through Team Room, after beta launch, expected in winter 2007. The application is developed using Flex 2.0, hibernate 3.0, spring and Java.
======
hira_khan
I think we choose Flex for following reasons of Flash 1\. Components are far
more improved 2\. Data integration is lot better 3\. Charting components

I found a good article for comparision <http://www.flashmagazine.com/1061.htm>

I hope this answer your question. Btw : Did you like the concept ?

------
Lockheed
I would like to know ,why you chose flex over flash IDE for development. Time
constrains?

~~~
adeem
I think in adobe flex its easy to work, i don't know why they chose Adobe
Flex. But my personal view about Flash Vs Flex. For developers its really easy
to work in Flex as compared to Flash.

